# Zippo



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

As a cigar guy, I always heard you don't want to use a Zippo because they'll give a stick the taste of lighter fluid. So, I was very surprised when going to dedicated pipe forums, that a lot of guys use and recommended Zippos.
I was skeptical, but bought a Zippo with the pipe insert. Yeah, if I use the Zippo brand fuel and let it burn for awhile before lighting, - there's no problem with fuel taste. Pipe smoke is generally of less volume, thinner bodied, and more subtle in taste than cigar smoke (at least for me). So, I imagine that a properly used Zippo would work just fine on cigars. One big advantage is that a Zippo will stay lit in the kind of breezy conditions that will blow out other lighter flames. I wrap a rubber band cut from a bike innertube around the lighter case and have gone a couple weeks without the Zippo fuel drying out.

What do you think about Zippo lighters ? Thanks


----------



## 603Piper (Aug 31, 2016)

I have heard the same thing on numerous sites. But against the advice of others, I still use a zippo, I just like them. I like the flip tops and the sound they make and as you mentioned the ability to stay lit when windy. I also like not having to hold down a button for awhile or burning your thumb with a bic. I have started using a torch more frequently now though simply because it seems to light more efficiently. But I am still partial to zippos.

I have not noticed any lighter fluid taste, but I make sure that the flame does not directly touch as well.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the Zippo Blu as my cigar lighter at home. That is their butane version and it works great and holds the fuel (no evaporation) but you do have a button to hold down. The traditional Zippos just evaporate the fluid too fast for me to consider practical.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> The traditional Zippos just evaporate the fluid too fast for me to consider practical.


That was true for me in the past too. Until I read on a pipe forum about wrapping the Zippo with a rubber band where top & bottom halves meet. That solved the drying out issue.

I have various jet and flame lighters that I use for pipes and cigars. The Zippo is for breezy conditions when other lighters won't stay lit.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

I've tried using my Zippo once, but I got a horrible chemical taste from it. I just use a gas station butane lighter now. It works fine and I don't mind holding down the button for it to stay lit.

I'll be looking for a proper pipe lighter in the future though. The Xikar Pipeline seems like a good candidate as an affordable alternative to the Old Boy.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I do believe I have seen after market "jet butane" inserts for Zippo's


----------



## Vallac (Jul 16, 2016)

I used to use one many years ago whilst I smoked cigarettes, however never really through of using one on a Cigar. I've always read that it leaves a bad taste. Interesting read.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Joe Sticks said:


> That was true for me in the past too. Until I read on a pipe forum about wrapping the Zippo with a rubber band where top & bottom halves meet. That solved the drying out issue.
> 
> I have various jet and flame lighters that I use for pipes and cigars. The Zippo is for breezy conditions when other lighters won't stay lit.


Yes I saw that in your original post and thought it was a pretty nifty fix. How did you get a tight, exact fitting band ?

I bought a few $9.99 Jetline triple jets at a shop and they hold up pretty well on the windy golf course and more importantly in the golf bag in the hot car. The Blu actually does well in the wind as well.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I do believe I have seen after market "jet butane" inserts for Zippo's


I've seen some soft flame butane inserts as well with the flame coming out from the side.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Yes I saw that in your original post and thought it was a pretty nifty fix. How did you get a tight, exact fitting band ?
> 
> I bought a few $9.99 Jetline triple jets at a shop and they hold up pretty well on the windy golf course and more importantly in the golf bag in the hot car. The Blu actually does well in the wind as well.


I just went to the local walmart and bought the smallest bike inner tube I could find. It might even be for a kids bike. The black rubber stretches over the lighter and forms a nice seal. Of course, one inner tube will provide a Lot of these 'ranger bands' - probably many years worth for this Zippo. Some guys like to put vasoline around the outside of the lighter insert and say that this helps prevent fuel evaporation. I don't know if I wanna try that. The inner tube cut rubber band works well for me. And, I only use the Zippo when breezy & nothing else works. Maybe 10% of the time.

Ive seen butane Zippo inserts. But the ones I saw had electro rather than flint spark. I've had better luck with reliability with flint lighters. Also, I'm often up in the mountains. Butane lighters often have problems at altitude. You can buy butane lighters designed to work up there, but they are much more expensive than a Zippo. And many of them really don't work that great at altitude.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

If you contact Zippo they will send a 'pipe' insert. I keep bic's in my truck, they work great and if I loose one, oh well. 
I have a Xikar Pipeline I use at the house, it works great now that I realized that the Ronson flints are not comparable with this lighter. I actually use matches most of the time. Cigars get the torch of course!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I like zippo lighters but a single torch starts me off with the perfect burn line every time. I also have a quad torch that is complete overkill.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Get a butane insert for your zippo, no fluid taste

https://www.amazon.com/Butane-Lighter-Insert-Flip-top-Lighters/dp/B003IRLBUA

Or torch insert

https://www.amazon.com/Vector-Thunderbird-Butane-Torch-Insert/dp/B008Z8W714


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I have used a Zippo for over 40 years (_same Zippo, actually. I bought it the day I finished Boot Camp and became a US Marine. It is still going strong (even though I have slowed down somewhat...._).










If you let the flame burn for a couple of seconds before lighting your pipe, or cigar, the fluid smell and taste dissipates, and does not effect your smoke at all.

I use the Ranger Band (_strip of old bicycle inner tube_) on my black Zippo, but not this one, because I don't want to cover up the emblem. I restrict the fluid evaporation by smearing a little Vaseline (_or any 100% petroleum jelly_) around the outside of the Inside Case, right where the Base Lid, and Bottom Case meet when it is closed. This seals the lighter so the fluid does not evaporate out so much. It will keep fluid for several weeks.

Zippos rule.....


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

No matter how long I let the flame burn, I can still taste the fluid


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Try Ronson Lite fluid. Less taste, ....more filling..... :smile2:



weedsnager said:


> No matter how long I let the flame burn, I can still taste the fluid


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm really happy with the thunderbird insert and butane


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> I have used a Zippo for over 40 years (_same Zippo, actually. I bought it the day I finished Boot Camp and became a US Marine. It is still going strong (even though I have slowed down somewhat...._).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you love my Zippo and of the Corps. That being said i would never use a Zippo full of fluid to lite a fine Havana.

*Semper fidelis*


----------

